# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Grupa za potporu dojenju -Osijek

## tomita

Ponovno kreću susreti grupe za potporu dojenju u Osijeku!  :Very Happy: 
 Prvi susret održat će se 12. svibnja 2011. godine, od 17 do 19 sati,u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24.

Tema ovog sastanka je *„Priprema, pozor, dojenje”,* a govorit ćemo o tome je li, i kakva je priprema potrebna za dojenje, te kako uspješno započeti s dojenjem.

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se na broj 091/ 22 77 246.

Sastanak vode Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. Radionica je besplatna. 

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## saška

:Very Happy:  Super!

----------


## SikaPika

Jeeee! 
Vidimo se!

----------


## duma

Bpk,svima! Neopisivo mi je žao što sam TEK SADA vidjela ove postove i obavjest za radionice.Inace sam iz Sl.Broda i mislim da bih (bez obzira na serklaž i mirovanje  :Smile:  došla na Rodine radionice.
Jako sam  :Sad: 
pozdrav,i nadam se da ću iduci put biti uspješnija.

----------


## SikaPika

duma, pa stigneš još, ne?
ako kreneš u 5 ujutro  :Wink: 
šalim se, naravno... ajde, nije Osijek preko svijeta!

----------


## tomita

> Bpk,svima! Neopisivo mi je žao što sam TEK SADA vidjela ove postove i obavjest za radionice.Inace sam iz Sl.Broda i mislim da bih (bez obzira na serklaž i mirovanje  došla na Rodine radionice.
> Jako sam 
> pozdrav,i nadam se da ću iduci put biti uspješnija.


 Ako se odlučiš doći ima mjesta i za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## t0nka

jel nam možete poslati meilove o uzimanju matičnih stanica?

----------


## mamaja

poslala sam vam svima mail, ako neka nije primila, molim vas da mi se javite u inbox

----------

